# Kann auf meinen Router nich mehr zugreifen



## MeisterLampion (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Wirelesslannetzwerk, bestehend aus einem Router von T-Online, und einem von D-Linke mit einer Antenne, der die Signale an die Rechner im Netzwerk sendet.
Als ich einige Ports freigegeben hatte, startete der Router neu. In der Taskleiste wurde auch das Verbindungssymbol angezeigt, mit der Stärke "Hervorragend". Aber ich konnte/kann trotzdem keine Verbindungs aufbauen, weder ins Internet, noch ins Netzwerk.

Also, die Wireless-Adapter erkennen das Wireless-Netzwerk, nur es pssiert nichts. Ich habe auch schon versucht auf die Router mit meinem Laptop zuzugreifen, d.h. mit einem Netzwerkkabel, wie es in der Anleitung des Routers auch steht. Aber auch hier wieder das gleiche Problem.

Ich habe die Router auch versucht anzupingen, aber es wird nur gesendet, nichts empfangen.

Wie komme ich nun auf die Router um alles wieder in Ordnung zu bringen? Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, die Router wieder auf die Betriebseinstellungen zurückzusetzen?

Für eure Hilfe danke ich im Voraus!

Mfg


----------



## Julchen36 (13. Oktober 2006)

Hi MeisterLampion,

es gibt normalerweise immer eine manuell durchführbare Reset-Funktion an Routern.

Bei meinem SMC Router kann man z.B. per Bleistift oder anderer dünner Spitze,
in ein kleines am Router befindliches Loch einen Mechanismus reinschieben.
Wenn man die Spitze ein paar Sekunden in der Öffnung hält,
wird der Router auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt.

Hier wird eine andere praktikable Resetmöglichkeit an MEINEM Routermodell erklärt.
http://www.elnik.de/index.htm?router.htm

Aber Du findest bestimmt auch Anleitungen bzgl. Deines Routermodells unter google. ;-)

Grüßle Julia


----------



## MeisterLampion (13. Oktober 2006)

Aber es gibt keine möglichkeit mehr auf den Router zuzugreifen, oder?

Hab keine lust alles nochmal einzurichten...


----------



## TheBadDwarf (17. November 2006)

Hallo MeisterLampion,

versuche mal Dein Laptop per Kabel an den Router anzuschließen. Deaktiviere aber vorher dein WLAN am Laptop (Netzwerkgerät deaktivieren) und AKTIVIERE deine normale LAN-Verbindung, wenn diese noch nicht aktiviert ist. Versorge am besten noch das Laptop mit Strom (Netzteil rein), damit eine reduzierte Leistung der Schnittstellen ausgeschlossen werden kann (das machen manche Notebooks, um den Akku zu schonen, dabei wird das Gerät als AKTIVIERT dargestellt, funtioniert aber trotzdem nicht). Dann vergibst Du die IP Deines PC am besten manuell. Hat z.B. Dein Router die IP "192.168.178.1" (steht im Handbuch, welcher Anschluss welche IP hat), dann verwende für Deinen PC die "192.168.178.2" mit der Netzmaske "255.255.255.0". DNS und Gateway kann (muss aber nicht) die IP-Adresse des Routers sein. Dann öffnest Du eine Browser und gibst in die Adresszeile die IP des Routers ein (in diesem Beispiel 192.168.178.1). Zusätzlich solltest Du Deine Firewall (ja, auch die von Windows) deaktivieren. Sollte das nicht funktionieren, wurde entweder die IP des Routers geändert, Kabel defekt, Kabelanschluss defekt oder alles andere. Poste doch dann bitte nochmal, was das gegeben hat. Bei solchen fällen ist ein Reset eigentlich nicht notwendig, solange man keine schweren Eingriffe in das System gemacht hat, die einen vom Router aussperren.

MfG
TheBadDwarf


----------

